# Husband is best friends with my aunt



## Tessalyn89 (Jun 21, 2021)

I feel uncomfortable with the current relationship my husband entertains with my aunt. They speak almost every day and I've asked him to distance himself but he mentions that she's going to help him with a business venture he's setting up. Her husband is connected with some influential people. It has gone far in 4 years... Nevertheless, it's come to a point where my aunt blatantly tells me that if he and I ever divorce, she will definitely maintain her relationship with him. I asked him to pump the breaks again because THAT felt wrong. I'm super respectful of my elders but now I've taken my distance from her and she's made true to her word. To address he asks me to put her in her place. It's a joke to him. I'm finally going to her daughter's wedding in a few days mainly because I'm returning a favor. I'm anxious because I know he will leave my side and literally hang around her. Thats literally what happens when we go to her home for cookouts. On the other hand, I have a wonderful relationship with a male friend who's gay and in a committed relationship. Rewind the tape a couple years back- My husband then fiance threatened to stop the wedding if i didn't end my friendship. I refused and waved his relationship with my aunt in his face. We needed another family member intervention to tell him to lay off of my relationships outside our marriage. It's a touchy subject for me. I don't want to be ridiculed by her. I need advice for managing that wedding day efficiently. Thank you!


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Is not the Aunt a business associate at this point, and that's the common thread?

Of course family businesses together are or can be problems themselves, so there's that.

How close is close, you're certainly not talking physically right?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

How old are you? And you husband? And your aunt? Is she attractive?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

What’s your uncle like?

Your aunt sounds like a predator.

Do her kids and husband have to listen to everything she says?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

What everyone is trying to ask is he possibly banging you aunt?


----------

